# Venice



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking a trip to venice this week weather report looks decent, my first time there staying at cypress cove, have a 21.6 2007 angler withmerc 150. I'll pull with me. looking on maybe getting to the lump forsome YF or wahoo.. any suggestion that may help.is there anythingcloser in. Boat is tip top and I have the range and then some.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Radar and good chartplotter...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I do know from the reports that the tuna haven't showed up at the lump just wahoo and grouper. You can pm Capt Mike Ellis that is where he is from and he will possibly steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you have someone with you that has navigated out of Venice before! Especially if you are planning on using Tiger Pass. Good Luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All the above. Good electronics and someone whos been if its your first time.


----------

